# Trying to find this style hinge



## Masterius (Jun 19, 2016)

The cabinets in my mom's house are probably 57 years old, and the hinges are getting as long in the tooth as I am. :icon_cheesygrin:

1) Does anyone know what this style hinge is called?

2) Does anyone know where I can find/buy them?

Thanks!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Images for pivot hinges for cabinets. 

George


----------



## Trimcannon (Nov 7, 2008)

*Hinges*

I believe these look like Knife hinges. I've bought from wwhardware.com in the past.


----------

